# General Business Category > Entrepreneurship and Business Management Forum >  Work as an artform

## adrianh

This video shows that one can just work, or you can turn a mundane repetitive task into a ballet of movement. People like this makes one think twice about how we spend our daily lives, we either do a horrible, boring, low wage job, or we turn whatever we do into performace art where we revel in our own creative abilities.

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=2de_1329591636

----------


## Mark Atkinson

Thanks for sharing, Adrian - and congrats on 1000 posts!  :Thumbup: 

It always warms my heart to see people who do that extra bit, just because they can.  :Smile:  Makes one think there is hope for humanity after all.

----------


## adrianh

It's more than an extra bit, its like a ballerina that immerses her soul in dance. Most dancers dance mechanically, like robots, but some, few, become the art. Its amazining to see such people go about their daily lives, every movement is infused with the art. That guy is the same, he does what he does because he is infused with the art, I expect that he would twiddle and twirl objects around all the time without thinking about it, its just become part of him.

We spend our lives hating what we do, fighting our circumstance, bosses, customers and each other every day. Yet there are people out the who revel in their lives and their own (sometimes limited) circumstance and abilities. Why is it that some can whistle and sing while they push a broom while most are unhappy with every creature comfort.

I don't know, I sure as hell don't walk around all happy, I just wonder what it is we are missing.

----------


## adrianh

Mark :




> "The way to gain a good reputation, is to endeavor to be what you desire to appear." - Socrates


Where exactly does this leave lady Gaga :Confused:

----------


## Mark Atkinson

> Where exactly does this leave lady Gaga


I couldn't answer that even if I tried!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

